# Have De Rosa gone of the boil?



## nicensleazy

*Have De Rosa gone off the boil?*

Sadly, I think De Rosa have gone off the boil. Great shame they didn't have teams riding their frames in the Giro or TDF. Whilst I appreciate the cost involved etc, its a great way of projecting your frames etc.....especially in this day and age. If we take Colnago, having frames in the 2010 Giro and TDF have really raised the consumers awarness of Colnago and has no doubt helped sales of the EPS and C59. The TDF was great for the C59 frame and the dealers cannot keep up with demand. De Rosa is a great and very special brand and one which has a special place in my heart........I do hope they get back on the world/international stage of pro cycle racing! :thumbsup:


----------



## enac

I too long for the day when we will see De Rosa bicycles being ridden in the Tour de France once again. Interestingly, the popular Fly-V Australia Team has been using the De Rosa KING RS here in the USA, but as far as I know, they are sponsored by the US wholesaler Trialtir ---not De Rosa directly. The Fly V team--- aka Pegasus racing is after a Pro Tour License for 2011. They are going all out to sign Fabian Cancellara. If Cristiano De Rosa has been on top of things----then there is a possibility of De Rosa continuing as the bicycle supplier to the Pegasus team.

Spartacus riding a De Rosa to cobbled victory in Paris-Roubaix 2011?? How cool would that be? It might inspire De Rosa to build a brand new model for 2012?

Message to Cristiano de Rosa----------get on the phone and supply Pegasus with bicycles for the next two or 3 years--------respectfully.


----------



## Trevor!

If you watched the worlds mens road race yesterday from Geelong, Australia, you would have seen some nice De Rosa King 3 RS action. The breakaway that opened up a 23:30 minute gap included a rider from Team Carmiooro NGC. I think I saw at least two de Rosa's including this:

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphoto...572726234346_1121232843_1586563_4022799_n.jpg


----------



## Trevor!

If you watched the worlds mens road race yesterday from Geelong in Victoria, Australia, you would have seen some nice De Rosa King 3 RS action. The breakaway that opened up a 23:30 minute gap included a rider from Team Carmiooro NGC. I think I saw at least two de Rosa's including this one, which looks kinda cool:


----------



## Slim Again Soon

_... "have gone off the boil."

_Never heard that one before.


----------



## enac

De Rosa needs to sponsor a Pro Tour Team and get their bikes back in the Tour de France!!! It has been far too long!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## samh

I heard their King is not made in Italy anymore? They used to claim it was I think.


----------



## MERAKMAN

samh said:


> I heard their King is not made in Italy anymore? They used to claim it was I think.


Hmm, I'm not saying anything, but where theres smoke, theres fire...


----------



## Fabianinduplo

Sorry guys, but the King RS, Merak, Neo Pro, Idol and most of the other bikes are definitely made in Italy. I own a 2010 Idol myself and you can go to the factory near Milan to check.

Actually, the German importer Passione Bici organizes such Tours and it has even been reported by German magazine Tour Magazin that the frames are made in Italy.

The only frames that are not made in Italy are the low end carbon frames (I think Avant and 828). All other are 100% Italien - in contrast to Colnago for example, who only manufacture the absolute top end (EPS, C59) in Italy.


----------

